# Universal or Knott's



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I was thinking of going to Universal. What's it like? I looooooove knotts.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

From my past experiences, Universal's and Magic Mountain's haunt doesn't compare to Knott's Scary Farm. 

However if you have a family, Universal and Magic Mountain are more appropriate for children. 

I went to the Queen Mary a couple of years ago, but at that time it was mostly about drinking and dancing in their different rooms... (awwww to be young again). The actaul haunt wasn't very thrilling. If you go, try to stay at their hotel or take a tour.... that is actually spooky...


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I like both Knott's and Universal. Universal tends to be more realistically gory and movie-based (of course). I'd give Knott's the edge for atmosphere of the Ghost Town setting and imaginative monsters. 

If it helps, I've never been to Horror Nights at Universal Hollywood..I went twice to Orlando, out of my way, but I've been to Knott's Scary Farm 4 times and going again this year.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

I've heard that Knott's is better than Universal, but I've only been to Knott's. I really like Knott's.


----------



## magic4steve (Aug 14, 2010)

hmmmmm..... anyone been to both?


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

We were going to go to Universal, but the price is way too much for 5 of us going.  I haven't checked on Knotts yet.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Here is my latest 2010 review:

Halloween Horror Nights 2010


----------



## magic4steve (Aug 14, 2010)

awe heck.. I'll do Knott's this year. A few years ago I just didn't find Universal that great for the scare factor, not to mention they did Friday 13th, Freddy, back then too..


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm hitting Knotts either next weekend or the weekend after that, I'm planning on reviewing it from my haunters/nerdy halloween perspective.


----------

